# Solved: Dell studio 1737 laptop - white screen



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

My not quite 2 year old dell studio 1737 laptop (win 7) quite working properly on me over the weekend. I now have a display that is completely white. It does not change when moving the screen up or down, but does go black momentarily when booting.

I can currently access the computer via logmein (remote viewing software) and it is functioning properly. When it first occurred, I attached it to an external monitor and was able to view it on that. A later attempt at attaching it to an external monitor failed, although I suspect that is due to my randomly turning it on an off while looking at it, causing it to not shut down boot properly. I plan on confirming that it works with an external monitor, or not, later today.

Assuming that it works with the external monitor, that means it is either the screen or the inverter correct?

Since I used it at night, set it down still running and it was white in the morning, I am assuming that it is the inverter. (is this a correct assumption to make, I'm really not familiar with laptop repair/troubleshooting like i am with a desktop?). I found a great youtube video here that show me how to replace the inverter.

With inverters, are they computer/monitor specific? Meaning, i'm looking to spend as little as possible, so I need to know what I need to look for.

I think that is the whole story, if I made poor/incorrect assumptions/guesses/troubleshooting or if anyone has some tips for me I would appreciate the input.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

OK, so it works when hooked up to an external monitor. Looking like an inverter. Any other thoughts or a good place to get one?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

If the backlight inverter was bad, the screen would be dark, not white. The inverter supplies power to the, basically, fluorescent lamp that shines through the liquid crystals. You're seeing the light, so the inverter is functioning, but the LCD is not. It could be the screen itself, or it could be the graphics circuitry on the main board. Since it uses different circuitry for the LCD and the monitor output, the fact that the external monitor works does not rule out the main board.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

I had thought about that....Does that rule out the inverter as a possible cause completely? I tried a extra backlight I had (ripped from an old laptop) and that also lit up white...although i'm not sure how that helps me.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

It doesn't help you. Your backlight inverter is working. It powers up your backlight. The display itself is not working. It's allowing all of the light through, rather than blocking and allowing only select pixels through to create an image, or text.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

:-( suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

It is more likely the LCD panel itself, rather than the main board, but it's probably about a 80/20 call at this point. The screen would also be the less expensive of the two, and easier to replace.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It could also be the cable joining mobo to screen, I've seen a loose connection behind the screen do this. If you're comfortable with dismantling the laptop check it at both ends but be careful at the screen end, that connection and especially the other ribbon cables are quite fragile.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Gr3iz, is there anyway to test to see if it is the screen, other than having another screen to hook it up to?

managed, it's already apart. I've reattached the motherboard end a few time with no change. I looked at the screen end and it looked ok. I didn't mess with it since i was going with the inverter theory at that time. I will check that later today.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Zuggel, I don't really know any way to definitively determine whether it is the screen or the main board without trying one or the other. Either could cause the problem.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

I checked the cable connected to the LCD, it looked well connected. I took it out and reconnected without any changes. While I had the laptop semi back together, I also tried a boot disk without any luck just to rule out an possible driver issue....but I did realize that I currently have no way to get the disk back out without reattaching more stuff


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

If you mean a CD, there's usually a small hole in the end, near the eject button, that you can stick an unfolded paper clip into. It needs to go in about an inch and a half, or so, then the drawer should pop out.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Gr3iz said:


> If you mean a CD, there's usually a small hole in the end, near the eject button, that you can stick an unfolded paper clip into. It needs to go in about an inch and a half, or so, then the drawer should pop out.


Yeah, there isn't...that was the first thing i checked . Or rather there probably is, but it's covered by the laptop case.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You don't have a drawer that pops out to accept the disk? Is it just a slot?


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Correct, similar to a car cd player.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

It looks like my next move is to get a new lcd screen. my current one is Au Optronics model # B170PW06 v.2 . Anyone know of a cheap place to get one of these, or if there are other brands that will work in mine that are cheaper...preferably someplace I can return it if that turns out to not be the problem.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

It does not look good on the disk removal from a slot-drive. I've seen suggestions to open the drive itself. Not for the faint of heart!

As for the LCD, your best bet is to Google the part number. Most places will probably not refund if you buy this and it turns out to be something else. Other places will accept returns for a 15-20% restocking fee. If you find a place that would carry both the LCD and main board, you might be able to convince a sales person that if the LCD doesn't repair your problem, you'd buy the board from them if they would credit you for the screen. Worth a shot ...


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

The screens i've seen were around $100. At that price i'm really debating if it is worth it to fix (if the screen is the issue) a not quite 2 year old pc, since the laptop would still be functional as either a desktop or HTPC.

Thanks for the replies and giving me someone to bounce ideas off of Gr3iz!


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Best of luck to you, Zuggel!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You may find a good used screen on Ebay for a reasonable price. Make sure it's exactly the same as the original one though.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

managed said:


> You may find a good used screen on Ebay for a reasonable price. Make sure it's exactly the same as the original one though.


Does it have to be exactly the same? This on on ebay lists it as a compatible model to my AU optronics model # b170pw06 v.2 , and is about half the price of what an AUO model is from what i've seen so far.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

You could email the seller to see if he would guarantee the compatibility. There may be slight differences, but a connector in a different location might be a show-stopper. It may be minor, like super glossy as opposed to a matte finish, etc.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I see that screen has been sold, did you get it ?


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

No, I didn't look at it again until after it was sold.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

I noticed a few companies selling displays with a restocking fee to return it. I'm going to inquire about the restocking fee and probably go that route if it is reasonable. Another thing/route, and I have no idea why I didn't think about it, is to just buy one and if it is not the problem just to resell it on ebay for a little less than I paid.....once again, not sure why that thought didn't come to me i'm usually not that slow!


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Certainly an option, though you may lose less with a 15% restocking fee ...


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

I got a quote of 10-15% restocking fee. I'm not quite sure why they couldn't give me a specific number since I gave them a specific product. So it looks like it will probably cost me around $20 to test it if it's not the lcd and about $90 to fix it if it is the LCD. If it gets fixed, I think i'm adding a backlit keyboard also!!


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Is the back-lit k/b an option? You could always get a cheap USB LED (I've seen them on 6-8" goosenecks at a dollar store).


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes it is. My MB has the connection for the light , it just a matter of ordering it and installing. I've seen them used for $15 or new for $25.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Scored a used lcd on ebay for $35. Jackpot, even if it isn't the problem I can make money reselling the part.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Good for you! I hope that does it!


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

My New/used lcd screen came and I still have the same results....an all white screen. Does this mean it is the motherboard then?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, it certainly appears that way. The video circuitry drives the LCD and the external monitor independently. One can work fine while the other does not. You indicated that the cable did not look damaged, so the main board is highly suspect.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Gr3iz said:


> You indicated that the cable did not look damaged, so the main board is highly suspect.


There was not any trauma to the machine and there was not/is not any flickering of the screen when it is moved about (open/closed, side to side now that the screen is unhooked). The cable is firmly seated at both ends.  I'm guessing that it means nothing that the screen still turns off when the screen saver/power mode settings have it turning off.

Yeah, yet another HTPC. I'm guessing that it will function fine with out the display attached so I can sell that too. I just need to figure out what to do about the power button that is on the side of the lid.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking at prices of replacements, the more appealing fixing this one is. I think I am going to order a new lcd cable first ~$10. I don't think anything is wrong with mine, but it it much cheaper than the ~$110 for a new-used motherboard.

On that note, I have never replace a notebook motherboard. Is it that difficult (technical) or is it just a PITA dealing with the smaller parts/tighter fit?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Mostly a PITA! Watch for screw sizes and locations. I often take photos or draw diagrams for screw locations and place the actual screws on the drawing. Go slowly and carefully!


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Finally got around to ordering a new lcd cable of ebay for $10. As stated, I highly doubt it is the problem, but once I resell it, it will have only cost me a few $$.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheap enough to try. Good luck!


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Not the cable..... 

Off to scrounge ebay for motherboards.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

This apparently is not a huge priority for me, just got around to ordering a used motherboard off ebay for $105 shipped.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Motherboard got here a few days ago, finally getting around to swapping them out. I don't think the motherboard alone would have been that bad, but I also had the screen in pieces from testing that out also. So far the screen is back together and the motherboard is in. Now I just have to put stuff back on the MB (processor, heat sink, hard drive) then I can test it. After that I have a bunch of wire to feed through (wireless antennas + power +) then putting the cosmetics stuff on after that.

If it works, i'm definitely going for the back-lit keyboard, but I doubt I will get it all done this weekend with it being Easter and all, but hopefully far enough to test.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I'm still watching your topic, good luck with the new motherboard.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Keep us posted!


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I was wondering if anyone was still interested or just reading a new post! I got everything (preliminarily) hooked back up. I have no idea where my thermal paste went to, i think I i will have to order more so I just put the cpu and heatsink back on with the old stuff which was good enough to test with. 

Fired it up and what do you know, video displayed on my screen!!! I got lucky, there is a set of step by step walk through videos for everything that I've had to do. It saved a lot of frustration. Also, as mentioned before, label your screws (stop thinking dirty). I took the box that my mb came in, some tape and a sharpie. Not the most technically advanced method, but it worked.

Anyway, still have some finishing touches left (wireless card/cables, thrermopaste when I get it, the bottom cover and of course the much anticipated backlit keyboard) but that pretty much finishes this project.

Oh yeah, also have to try to sell the extra stuff on ebay so I can get some my money back.

Edit: 
I thought I would throw in the money spent situation as well. All items were bought on ebay.
LCD screen = $35. Not needed, I think I could sell it for $80 as most are that much or more. 
video cable = $10. I'll hopefully sell it for a little less and be out $4 for shipping
motherboard= $105 I'm going to try to sell my as non working, I saw an auction with bids of $20 plus shipping.

So, if I sell nothing i am out $150 at most, plus a bunch of time but had fun (kind of) and learn that laptops are not too hard...if i sell it all I can hope to be under $50 in total costs.


Next up, I have a laptop that went flying in a domestic dispute (not mine). It looks like it has a cracked lcd, a few missing cosmetic pieces and a usb ports on the right side that don't work, but it was free to me and only about a year old.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Great news, Zuggel! I was afraid it would come down to the most expensive part. Murphy strikes again! ;-)

Marking the box is a clever idea! I've drawn crude (not rude!) diagrams to identify the screw locations, I've also photographed the board and marked it up. Whatever works for you, as long as you get them in the right places. Some are slightly longer than others and getting them wrong could be the difference between short circuiting something and not having enough threads in a hole, or too short to catch any part of the threads!

You can mark the tread "Solved" by clicking the box near your original post.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

I forgot about the solved button....Done. I didn't do anything fancy for the labeling and it was just a plain brown box. Some examples of my labels: Palm rest, hard drive, wlan, outside bottom case, cd rom.

Still, $100 is much better than a new laptop, although the $5 inverter I initially hoped it was would have been much better!!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Very well done, you're tenacity paid off.


----------



## Zuggel (Feb 21, 2012)

Backlit keyboard in!!! I am happy with my "new" laptop! As a tool/tip for anyone who is going to be working on a laptop, take a look on youtube for videos for your particular model, it save me a lot of time and headache following along with the video!!


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent news! And great advice, too! Congrats!


----------

